# Shimano Klickpedale PD-M535



## degu (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

biete auf eBay gebrauchte und günstige Klickpedale SPD-M535 an.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3613260891&category=32510&rd=1

Viel Spaß beim Bieten!

degu


----------

